# Carga fantasma 100W RF ?



## SuperLogico (Jul 25, 2014)

Hola estimados amigos de la comunidad, estoy buscando información sobre algún circuito de carga fantasma de por lo menos 100 W sobre 50 Ohms,  lo máximo que encontré en don Google es de 20 W, y necesito algo mas, al menos 100 W, si alguien tiene algún circuito para compartir se los agradecería.  O algún dato de como sumar resistencias se lo agradecería.

Aqui encontre este circuito

Cordiales saludos.


----------



## karras (Jul 25, 2014)

Coloca 2 resistencias en paralelo de 100 Ohm, bien gordas, te funcionará, yo lo hago así.


----------



## tiago (Jul 25, 2014)

SuperLogico dijo:


> Hola estimados amigos de la comunidad, estoy buscando información sobre algún circuito de carga fantasma de por lo menos 100 W sobre 50 Ohms,  lo máximo que encontré en don Google es de 20 W, y necesito algo mas, al menos 100 W, si alguien tiene algún circuito para compartir se los agradecería.  O algún dato de como sumar resistencias se lo agradecería.
> 
> Aqui encontre este circuito
> 
> Cordiales saludos.



Hola SuperLogico

Es una simple cuestión de asociación de resistencias, tantos Watts soportan éstas, tantos Watts les podrás cargar.
Puedes sumergir el conjunto en aceite del que se emplea para los transformadores, con el objeto de elevar la disipación.
Saludos.


----------



## miguelus (Jul 25, 2014)

Buenas noches.

Para obtener 50Ω con bastantes Vatios de potencia hay que utilizar Resistencias de Carbón, las bobinadas no sirven ya que poseen inductancia y para la RF esto es nefasto .

Se pueden emplear tantas Resistencias como necesitemos, p.e. 20 Resistencias de 1KΩ en paralelo, si las Resistencias son de 2 Vatios tendremos una carga de 50Ω y 40 Vatios

También podemos emplear 44 Resistencias de 2K2 igualmente de 2 Vatios, en este caso tendremos 88 Vatios.

Para el montaje emplearemos una lata de algún tipo de  conserva que sea circular, en el centro de una 

de las tapas montaremos el conector, radialmente colocaremos las Resistencias saliendo todas del vivo del conector.
Hay que procurar dejar los terminales de las Resistencias lo más corto posibles.

Tendremos que emplear varias capas de Resistencias.

Para mejorar la disipación, llenaremos la "Lata" de aceite, de Motor de Auto, este tipo de aceite es aislante y no tiene ninguna influencia en la RF.

Si hacemos un montaje cuidadoso, la ROE será mínima y la carga servirá hasta ~150Mhz.

Dependiendo del conector utilizado, seguramente tendremos que sellarlo para evitar que rezume el aceite.

Mira este enlace...

http://www.k4eaa.com/dummy.html


Sal U2


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 25, 2014)

Yo recomendo armar 36 resistores de 1.8Kohms X 3,0Wattios filme mectalico ( nikel cromo NO sirve por sener demasiado inductivo) en paralelo y bañar todo en aceite para transformadores de alta tensión .
Cerriar todo eso en una lata de Leche Nido con un conector henbra UHF en la tampa , soldar con estaño la tampa y listo.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte !
Att.

Daniel Lopes.
P.D. picar dos veses en la imagen para mirar mejor


----------



## SuperLogico (Jul 25, 2014)

Muchas gracias a todos por responder, la verdad me quedo muy claro el tema. A buscar un tarro grande y empezar a construir el invento.

Gracias a todos  Fuerte apreton de manos


----------



## jhonca (Mar 23, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Yo recomendo armar 36 resistores de 1.8Kohms X 3,0Wattios filme mectalico ( nikel cromo NO sirve por sener demasiado inductivo) en paralelo y bañar todo en aceite para transformadores de alta tensión .
> Cerriar todo eso en una lata de Leche Nido con un conector henbra UHF en la tampa , soldar con estaño la tampa y listo.
> !Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte !
> Att.
> ...



*H*ola*,* servir*á* para *FM* 100 m*H*z ?


----------



## mcrven (Mar 23, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Yo recomendo armar 36 resistores de 1.8Kohms X 3,0Wattios filme mectalico ( nikel cromo NO sirve por sener demasiado inductivo) en paralelo y bañar todo en aceite para transformadores de alta tensión .
> Cerriar todo eso en una lata de Leche Nido con un conector henbra UHF en la tampa , soldar con estaño la tampa y listo.
> !Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte !
> Att.
> ...



Hola Don Daniel... y ¿Qué sucederá si las metemos en una lata de Mala Leche?


----------



## jogyweb (Mar 23, 2022)

Puede usar esto sobre un disipador de procesador y ventilarlo ó si el ruido del ventilador es un factor, puede meter el disipador dentro de un tarro de leche u otro con aceite refrigerante y queda una maravilla por muy poco dinero.


----------



## unmonje (Mar 23, 2022)

SuperLogico dijo:


> Hola estimados amigos de la comunidad, estoy buscando información sobre algún circuito de carga fantasma de por lo menos 100 W sobre 50 Ohms,  lo máximo que encontré en don Google es de 20 W, y necesito algo mas, al menos 100 W, si alguien tiene algún circuito para compartir se los agradecería.  O algún dato de como sumar resistencias se lo agradecería.
> 
> Aqui encontre este circuito
> 
> Cordiales saludos.








No inductivas --->   100 ohms  / 250Watts   Unos 75 dólares cada una y es lo que usted necesita. Por supuesto que le falta el disipador, los orificios están para fijarlo al disipador.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 23, 2022)

jhonca dijo:


> *H*ola*,* servir*á* para *FM* 100 m*H*z ?


Para 100MHz , SI , pero NO se con cual potenzia quieres testear .
!Saludos!


unmonje dijo:


> No inductivas --->   100 ohms  / 250Watts   Unos 75 dólares cada una y es lo que usted necesita. Por supuesto que le falta el disipador, los orificios están para fijarlo al disipador.


Hay que poner dos cargas en paralelo para obtener 50 Ohmios padrón.
75 Dólares cada una es un valor un tanto salato.


----------



## unmonje (Mar 23, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Para 100MHz , SI , pero NO se con cual potenzia quieres testear .
> !Saludos!
> 
> Hay que poner dos cargas en paralelo para obtener 50 Ohmios padrón.
> 75 Dólares cada una es un valor un tanto salato.


Por supuesto que son 2 en paralelo.
Mejor que sobre a que falte potencia, el autor dijo : 100 como mínimo.
 Despues el dinero, es asunto de el. Ésta es la solución SIN INDUCCION parásita y segura. Que el elija lo que si puede o que busque de la misma marca alguna de 50 a 250 watts , tampoco darlo todo en bandeja, hay que aprender a cazar


----------



## jogyweb (Mar 23, 2022)

Aquí un ejemplo de proyecto inconcluso de carga que tengo pendiente de hace años.
Espero les sirva de idea y que haya entendido mi explicación.


----------



## garada (Mar 25, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Yo recomendo armar 36 resistores de 1.8Kohms X 3,0Wattios filme mectalico ( nikel cromo NO sirve por sener demasiado inductivo) en paralelo y bañar todo en aceite para transformadores de alta tensión .
> Cerriar todo eso en una lata de Leche Nido con un conector henbra UHF en la tampa , soldar con estaño la tampa y listo.
> !Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte !
> Att.
> ...


Tenia entendido que la mejor opcion era de film de carbon, tengo preparadas hace tiempo para un montaje similar, que opinais mejor la armo con resistencias de film metalico?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 25, 2022)

Lo resistor de potenzia que NO es en nada recomendable es lo tipo que enpleya hilo de Nickel Cromo devanado en su cuerpo ceramico (porcelana).
Los otro tipos ( Carbon depositado o Fime mectalico) , SI , pueden sener utilizados por posuir una inductancia parasitica menor.
!Suerte!


----------



## mcrven (Mar 25, 2022)

garada dijo:


> Tenia entendido que la mejor opcion era de film de carbon, tengo preparadas hace tiempo para un montaje similar, que opinais mejor la armo con resistencias de film metalico?



La Resistencias de film de carbón o metálico, tiende a ser inductivas, pues el film está enrollado en espiral sobre un cuerpo cilíndrico cerámico o, de otro material. Obvio que las de film de carbón serán menos inductivas que las de film metálico, pero, jugando con RF puede que no sea muy recomendable ni la una, ni la otra.
El caso es que se nos refiere al uso de resistencias de carbón - barra de carbón .  Las mostradas en el post #10 tienen el aspecto de resistencias de barra de carbón, solo que esa barra será de sección rectangular, en vez de cilíndrica.

Hacen unos cuantos años atrás, con unos colegas de radio, cocinabamos la idea de construir una DUMMY o CANTENNA, utilizando las barras de carbón contenidas en las Pilas tamaño D, pero nunca continuamos con el proyecto y no sabría decir cuantos ohms reporta cada barrita de esas y, lógicamente no sabría decir cuantas habría que combinar, en paralelo o serie-paralelo para lograr la R necesaria.

Animense a probar...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 25, 2022)

Creo que la frequenzia de teste sea algo en torno de unos 100MHz , habrias de testear con los que tienes en las manos con auxilio de un medidor de ROE .
Si la ROE es algo NO major que 1,2: 1 ya tenemos en las manos una carga fictia bien razonable.
Haora si quieres una carga realmente prolija a andar con ROE : 1:1 la salida es enpleyar los resistores especificos para ese uso (veer mejor en lo aporte #10)  , peeeero lo custo $$ dese resistor es salato !
!Suerte!


----------



## mcrven (Mar 25, 2022)

https://es.aliexpress.com/item/32858598197.html?gatewayAdapt=glo2esp

Revisa el enlace de AliExpress, puede resultarte interesante, especialmente el costo US$ 1,8. Para jugar un rato puede resultar interesante.

Recordé tener unas barritas de carbón originarias de unas pilas. Procedí a medirlas y... No es muy viable su uso para esta aplicación, en cuanto su resistencia ronda los 1,5 ohm y sería necesario utilizar una serie de unas 35 resistencias para lograr acercarse a los 50 ohms requeridos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 25, 2022)

!Son cargas de segunda mano , seguramente recicladas de algun gran lote de equipos desquaçados , pero eso NO es nada y SI lo valor $$ pedido que es muuuuuy interesante !!!
!Saludos!


----------



## ea3glb (Abr 7, 2022)

Hola a todos. Estas resistencias sin carbón de alta potencia son fantásticas para todas la bandas H-V-U, pero yo necesitaba una portátil, por o tanto, nada de aceite y solo para HF que me aguantase hasta los 1.000 W. y me decidí por....
36 resistencias cerámicas de 1K8 en dos bloques paralelos 1K8/18u =100Ω que en paralelo con otro bloque igual me daba los 50Ω de carga necesarios.... que metido en un bote de galletas y un ventilador a 220v... además de quedar fetén. ya tenia estufa para el invierno cuando la propagación dejaba que desear 🤣🤣


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 7, 2022)

Antes ese tipo de resistencia eran de alambre bobinado por lo que no servían para RF debido a su inductancia.

He visto que en la actualidad lo que hacen es meter una resistencia de carbón convencional dentro de dicho cuerpo a modo de disipador y decir que es de muchos  mas W que la originalmente esta dentro del cuerpo cerámico.

No se me ha ocurrido medir su desempeño en RF y de forma convencional tengo varias echas con resistencias de carbón que tienen un desempeño aceptable.

En estas de bajo valor todavía usan de alambre por lo que no funcionarían para tal fin


----------



## ea3glb (Abr 7, 2022)

ricbevi dijo:


> Antes ese tipo de resistencia eran de alambre bobinado por lo que no servían para RF debido a su inductancia.
> 
> He visto que en la actualidad lo que hacen es meter una resistencia de carbón convencional dentro de dicho cuerpo a modo de disipador y decir que es de muchos  mas W que la originalmente esta dentro del cuerpo cerámico.
> 
> No se me ha ocurrido medir su desempeño en RF y de forma convencional tengo varias echas con resistencias de carbón que tienen un desempeño aceptable.


Si es cierto, antiguamente eran bobinadas con hilo estufero de nicrom (nichrome) pero "alguien" me dijo que ya no se hacían así. En el mismo comercio reventé una antes de comprarlas y al no haber hilo no me lo pensé dos veces. (evidentemente de las 40 que me facturaron una quedó en la basura)
Me funciona bien en toda la banda de HF. En V ó en U ni me atrevo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 7, 2022)

ricbevi dijo:


> "He visto que en la actualidad lo que hacen es meter una resistencia de carbón convencional dentro de dicho cuerpo a modo de disipador y decir que es de muchos  mas W que la originalmente esta dentro del cuerpo cerámico."


!Tal cual los Chinos hacen con capacitores electrolicticos de alto valor capacitivo , jajajajajajajajaja!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 7, 2022)

ea3glb dijo:


> "Me funciona bien en toda la banda de HF. En V ó en U ni me atrevo."


Hasta unos 30Megahercios creo que ande razonablemente bien , peeeeero a 100Megahercios o mas aun es de dudar.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


ea3glb dijo:


> " Estas resistencias sin carbón de alta potencia son fantásticas para todas la bandas H-V-U"


Para HF ( 2 hasta 30Mhz) puede sener , ahora para VHF y UHF , nin pensar , Jajajajajajajajajajajaja!


----------



## ea3glb (Abr 9, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Para HF ( 2 hasta 30Mhz) puede sener , ahora para VHF y UHF , nin pensar , Jajajajajajajajajajajaja!


Es justamente lo que dije Daniel,:
"Me funciona bien en toda la banda de HF. *En V ó en U ni me atrevo."*
O sea, que el invento ni lo he probado en V-U


----------

